# Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!



## gUgGi1996 (3. Juli 2010)

*Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Hallo guten Tag und Servus,

ich spiele CrossFire, nur bei meinem laptop hängt es total und stört die ganze zeit man kann nicht richtig spielen.
jetzt hab ich meine kumpels gefragt die ham gesagt das kann an meinen "FPS" liegen. soweit ich weiß heißt das "frames pro second". Bei meinem Kumpel lauft das spiel fliesend und er hat immer um die 70 FPS und ich renn meistens mit 10-15 FPS rum. Es laggt hängt und stottert.

Mein Vater hat zu mir gesagt das wenn ich nach China komme zu ihm ( mein vater musste leider wegen geschäftlichen gründen nach china ziehen ) installiert er mir irgendwie ich weiß es leider nichtmer, das ich einmal meinen laptop so hochfahren kann, das ich einmal chatten und surfen und den ganzen mist machen kann, und dann noch einmal so hochfahren das ich spiele spielen kann. Nun wollt ich mal fragen obs das wirklich bringt und sich das lohnt? 

Anderer seits hat er mir dann gesagt falls das nicht klappen sollte schauen wir nach einem neuen PC für mich!
Nun: 
Ich will nicht gleich einen Zocker-PC für mehrere tausende Euro sondern einen normalen pc möglichst und 1000 euro wo ich mein spiel spielen kann. Wer kann mir helfen um ein passenden zu finden.

Vielen dank schonmal im voraus.
Gruß Marco


----------



## AeroX (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Sind in den 1000€ tastatur/maus & monitor mit einbegriffen? 
hast du noch andere pc teile is evtl verbaut werden könnten?(case,laufwerke o.ä.)
hast du vor zu übertakten? (glaub ich weniger )
achja & noch vorlieben? ati/nvidia/intel/amd?
dann würden wir schon einiges weiter sein


----------



## Dorsi (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Nachdem was ich gesehen habe, sieht das Spiel nicht sehr Hardwarefordernd aus, daher reicht ein Mittelklasse System locker aus. 

Ich stell dir mal einen Pc zusammen, mit Tastatur und Maus (wenn du die brauchst???), Monitor müsste dir wer anderes helfen, da kenn ich mich nicht aus 

Prozessor:        *AMD Athlon 2 X3 435* 
Mainboard:        *ASRock 880GM-LE, Sockel AM3, mATX*
Ram:                              *4GB-KIT Mushkin Silverline Stiletto*
Grafikkarte:     *Ati Radeon HD 5750/5770 (Club 3D oder Powercolor)
*Netzteil:*                gutes Markennetzteil mit ca 400W (Bsp: Corsair)
*Festplatte:*       Samsung F3 500GB
*DVD:            *            irgendeines, kann man nicht mehr so viel falsch machen
*Gehäuse*: ist geschmacksabhängig von 20-150 Euro bietet der Markt da recht viel (daher aus der Rechnung erstmal rausgenommen)

*dann noch Win7 dazu, als Maus würd ich dir die MX-518 von Logitech ans Herz legen, Tastatur ist geschmackssache

ich sag mal, da kommst du mit diesen Komponenten, also Pc+Win7+Tastatur und Maus auf ca *600€* (ohne Gehäuse )

dazu noch nen guten Monitor, *800€* sollten da locker reichen


----------



## gUgGi1996 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Jetzt nun erstmal zu Aerox 

also maus hätt ich eine, jedoch nicht so gute, war ne 5€ maus bei media markt xD.
also andere pc teile hab ich nicht!
was sind übertakten?? xD und nein hab ich nicht.
nein vorlieben hab ich auch nicht, hauptsache es lauft.
so jetzt!

aber ihr geht jetzt davon aus das ich das selber zusammen stellen will, glaub ich, es wär mir sehr verholfen wenns diesen pc auch also fertig paket gibt, weil ich mich nich so auskenn mit sowas.

danke dorsi ich werd das mal alles mit meinem vater besprechen...
jetzt hab ich noch ne frage an euch alle,
was haltet ihr von der seite:
AGANDO Shop - PC-Komplettpakete im AGANDO Computer Shop online kaufen

wenn man da dann auf einen draufklickt kann man sich da sachen zusammenstellen!

Mein dad hat zu mir gesagt, bis er da einen zusammengestellt hat der ihm gefällt, dann liegt er bei 2.500€ und das ist ihm eindeutig zu viel.

danke nochma für die hilfe


----------



## Lordac (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Hallo,

von einem Komplettanbieter rate ich dir ab, du zahlst mehr Geld als wenn man den PC selbst zusammenbaut.

So würde bei mir ein Spiele-PC aussehen:

Unterbau Intel:

*CPU:* i5-750 
*Mainboard:* Asrock P55 Pro, Asus P7P55D-E oder MSI P55-GD65
*USB-3.0-/SATA-6Gb/s-Karte:* Asus U3S6

Unterbau AMD:

*CPU:* Athlon II X3 435 (Einstieg); Athlon II X4 635 (Mittelfeld); Phenom II X4 955 BE (Oberklasse)
*Mainboard:* MSI 870A-G54, Asrock 870 Extreme3, Asus M4A87TD/USB3 / M4A87TD Evo oder Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3

Restliche Hardware:

*RAM:* 4 GB DDR3 1333 von z.B. Kingston, Mushkin, Geil oder G.Skill 
*CPU-Kühler:* Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro Rev. 2 (Einstieg), Scythe Ninja 2 (leise, passiv möglich) / Mugen 2 (besser für OC) oder Nordwand (etwas besser als der Mugen).
*Wärmeleitpaste:* Arctic Cooling MX-2 (falls man etwas auf Reserve möchte).
*Grafikkarte: *ATI 5770, 5850 von z.B. Powercolor oder GTX470 von z.B. Gainward, letztere wäre mir aber zu teuer, von schnelleren Karten ganz zu schweigen.
*Festplatte: *Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500 oder 1000 GB oder Seagate 7200.12 mit 500 oder 1000 GB (je nach Platzbedarf). 
*Netzteil:* Sharkoon Rush Power 400W, Sharkoon Rush Power 500W oder Cooler Master Silent Pro M500
*Gehäuse:* Xigmatek Asgard / Midgard, NZXT Beta, Cooler Master Centurion 534, Lancool K58, Lian Li PC-60FN... (Geschmackssache, einfach mal bei Caseking mittels des Gehäusefinders stöbern *klick*).
*Front-/Heck-/Deckellüfter und/oder für den CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Slip Stream / S-Flex (beide 120 mm), Noiseblocker PK-1 (140 mm) / PL-1 (120 mm), falls ein gewünschter/benötigter Lüfter fehlt oder man die vorbauten/beigelegten gegen bessere tauschen möchte.
*Entkoppler für Lüfter:* z.B. EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle, falls bei dem favorisierten Lüfter keine Entkopplung dabei ist und eine gewünscht wird.
*DVD-Brenner:* Sony Optiarc AD-7240S (laute Filmwiedergabe) oder LG GH22NS50 (brummig/laut).
*Maus:* Gigabyte M8000 (P/L-Tipp), Logitech G9X...; Mäuse vor Kauf immer in einem Elektromarkt testen!
*Tastatur:* Logitech Classic Keyboard 200 (Standard-Tastatur), Microsoft Sidewinder X4 (P/L-Tipp Spieletastatur), Logitech G15 Refresh (Spieletastatur).
*Betriebssystem: *Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Wieso postest du nicht einfach einen Link zu deinem Blog? 
Dann fällt das Copy/Past weg.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

und wiviel kostet das dann alles zusammen Lordac?


----------



## gUgGi1996 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

hää wie posten zu meinem link ? xD 
sry ich bin hir neu.. kenn mich nicht wirklich aus xDD


----------



## der_knoben (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> hää wie posten zu meinem link ? xD
> sry ich bin hir neu.. kenn mich nicht wirklich aus xDD



Das war auf Lordac bezogen.

Hast du mal mit Lego gespielt? Wenn ja, wirst du wohl eine Mainboard-, CPU-, Gehäuseanleitung lesen können und danach einen PC zusammenbauen können. DAs ist nicht schwer, nen Kumpel von mir hats auch ohne vorkenntnisse gemacht, udn der PC lief danach sofort.


----------



## huntertech (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Unterbau Intel:
> 
> ...


 

Würde ich auch so sagen. Da er aber anscheinend keinen Plan von den PC-Teilen hat, hier mal die Teile, die ich für ihn empfehlen würde (bezieht sich auf die Liste):


CPU: Das oben gepostete "Mittelklasse-Modell"

Mainboard: Das Board von Gigabyte

Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

Wärmeleitpaste: Steht oben

Grafikkarte: Wenn es nicht auf nen Superleise-PC ankommt, kaufste dir die günstigste HD 5770, die du im Preisvergleicher findest. Aber auf jeden Fall mit 1024MB Ram (nicht die 512MB-Version!!!). Wenns doch unhörbar sein soll, kaufst du die "Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X OC"

Festplatte: Kannste beide nehmen 

Netzteil: Du kannst beide nehmen, die oben stehen (Sharkoon und Cooler Master), würde aber doch schon 500 Watt wegen der Zukunftssicherheit empfehlen

Gehäuse: Sobald du dir eines ausgesucht hast, kann ich dirb sagen, obs gut ist  Achte aber darauf, dass du (zwingend!!!) vorne und hinten mindestens einen 12cm-Lüfter hast und einen im linken Seitenteil in der unteren Hälfte wäre auch nicht schlecht. Gucke mal bei den Herstellern hier: Antec, Xigmatek, Lancool, Aerocool, Lian Li, Cooler Master, NZXT

Lüfter: Nimmste den oben geposteten Scythe Slip Stream, davon (wie gesagt) 3 ins Gehäuse (vorne, unten, links)

Entkoppler: Brauchste eigentlich nich 

Laufwerk: Aufgrund von schlechten Bewertungen über die Brennquali des LG-Brenners würde ich den Sony nehmen

Maus: Ja, erst testen, kommste nicht drum rum

Tastatur: Nimm die Microsoft Sidewinder X4

Betriebssystem: Steht oben

Dad: Also du schreibst immer, der hätte irgendwas gesagt und dann wollte der irgendwas installieren und irgendwas fährt hoch und dann hat der irgendwas zusammengestellt und du glaubst, dass er dem PC-Kauf umgehen will, weil er mit uns unbekannten Teilen auf 2,5k Euronen gekommen ist. Damit kann hier keiner was anfangen! Entweder, du sagst uns, WAS er denn gemacht hat oder du lässt es  Aber egal was kommt: Entweder er will wirklich dem Kauf entgehen oder er hat absolut keinen Plan von PCs und hat einfach mal irgendwelche teuren Teile zusammengestellt, denn um auf 2500€ zu kommen, muss man doch schön etwas härtere Geschütze auffahren!

Achja, Übertaktung oder Overclocking (kurz: OC) beschreibt die erhöhung der Taktfrequenzen der Bauteile (CPU, Motherboard, Grafikkarte, Ram) und erhöt dadurch kostenlos die Geschwindigkeit. Hier kannste kurz sagen: Wenn ich mal so lesen, wieviel du von PCs verstehst, solltest du es sein lassen, damit kann man sich seinen PC schnell zerschießen, wenn man es nicht kann und die Garantie ist eh futsche.

GreeZ


----------



## Lordac (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Hi,



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso postest du nicht einfach einen Link zu deinem Blog?
> Dann fällt das Copy/Past weg.


ich selbst finde das gut wenn man im Thread sieht was einem vorgeschlagen wird, daran kann man sich meiner Meinung nach besser orientieren.



gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> und wieviel kostet das dann alles zusammen Lordac?


Das kommt darauf an was du tatsächlich alles brauchst, also nur den PC, oder auch Maus Tastatur, Betriebssystem oder auch einen Monitor, und für welche Teile du dich dann entscheidest. 

Indem du auf die Links klickst (blaue Wörter), gelangst du auf die Seite von Geizhals wo man die verschiedenen Anbieter und den Preis dazu sieht. Das machst du mit jedem Teil und schaust wo du preislich landest, dabei solltest du dich aber auch max. zwei Anbieter beschränken weil du sonst x-mal Versandkosten bezahlen musst.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Kommt drauf an, bei Mindfactory bekommste zwischen 0 und 6 Uhr ab 100€ Bestellwert ohne Versandkosten.

Welche Teile du aus der Liste nu nehmen solltest, habe ich dir ja aufgeschrieben. Und da Lordac ja auch noch alles verlinkt hat, darfste in Ruhe zusammenzählen 

Soll ich eig. auch noch nen Monitor raussuchen? Wenn ja, welche Größe und welche Auflösung? Und du kommst ohne Monitor bei so ca. 700€ (incl. Betriebssystem) aus, denke ich.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich selbst finde das gut wenn man im Thread sieht was einem vorgeschlagen wird, daran kann man sich meiner Meinung nach besser orientieren.
> 
> ...




Ich hab mir jetzt hier mal selber einen zusammengestellt:

CPU: i5-750 

Mainboard: Asrock P55 Pro

USB-3.0-/SATA-6Gb/s-Karte: Asus U3S6

CPUhenom II X4 955 BE: Phenom II X4 955 BE

Mainboard: MSI 870A-G54

RAM: 4 GB DDR3 1333 Kingston

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Ninja 2

Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2

Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 5750

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500

Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power 500W

Front-/Heck-/Deckellüfter und/oder für den CPU-Kühler:

Entkoppler für Lüfter:  EKL Alpenföhn Case Spätzle

DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7240S

Maus: Gigabyte M8000

Tastatur: Logitech Ultra Flat Keyboard

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, werd ich mir dan in unserem Media Markt kaufen.

Gehäuse: Irgendwas, was noch die lautstärke dämpt. Hab leider nichts gefunden.




was sagt ihr dazu?
kann man das so lassen?
und mit dem gehäuse wollte ich einen der die lautstärke noch ein wenig abdämbt! Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja noch helfen.
Und mit diesem Front- Deck Lüfter und Kühler hab ich total keinen plan  könnt ihr mir auch da bitte helfen ?

so und zunächst is das natürlich viel zu teuer. 
Woran spar ich wenn ich nun spiele spiel aber nicht zu viel geld ausgeben will.
Meine spiele sind auch nicht sehr Hardwarefordern wie Dorsi schon gesagt hat.. also woran spar ich am meisten das ich wirklich so unter den 800€ bleibe das wär echt super!

soweit vielen dank 
Marco


----------



## Lordac (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Hallo,



> *CPU:* i5-750
> *Mainboard*: Asrock P55 Pro
> *USB-3.0-/SATA-6Gb/s-Karte:* Asus U3S6


passt soweit.



> *CPU:* Phenom II X4 955 BE: Phenom II X4 955 BE
> *Mainboard:* MSI 870A-G54


Passt auch, kauf aber bitte nich den Intel *und* AMD-Unterbau!



> *Grafikkarte:* Ati Radeon HD 5750


Hier kommt es darauf an welche Spiele du spielen möchtest, wenn es auch aktuelle sein sollen, würde ich eine 5770 oder 5850 in Betracht ziehen.



> *RAM:* 4 GB DDR3 1333 Kingston
> *CPU-Kühler:* Scythe Ninja 2
> *Wärmeleitpaste:* Arctic Cooling MX-2
> *Festplatte:* Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500
> ...


Passt.



> *Gehäuse:* Irgendwas, was noch die lautstärke dämpt. Hab leider nichts gefunden.


Ich würde ein ganz normales Gehäuse wie z.B. das Xigmatek Midgard oder Lancool K58 nehmen, von extra Dämmung halte ich wenig weil dadurch auch die Temperatur im Gehäuse steigt. Es macht mehr Sinn sich gleich leise Komponenten auszusuchen, dann muss auch nichts gedämmt werden.

Mit den Lüftern ist es so, normal reichen je ein Front- und Hecklüfter, die vom Midgard sind z.B. aber nicht sonerlich gut, deshalb würde ich die austauschen. 

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Ich hab mir jetzt hier mal selber einen zusammengestellt:



CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3

RAM: 4 GB DDR3-1333 Hersteller beliebig!

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2

Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 5770 Hersteller egal!

(Grafikkarten-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo Pro)

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500

Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M

DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7240S

Maus: Gigabyte M8000X

Tastatur: Logitech Ultra Flat Keyboard

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, werd ich mir dan in unserem Media Markt kaufen. Nein, tust du nicht 

Gehäuse: Irgendwas, was noch die lautstärke dämmt. Hab leider nichts gefunden. Siehe unten!




was sagt ihr dazu? Besser garnichts 
kann man das so lassen? Jetzt ja 
und mit dem gehäuse wollte ich einen der die lautstärke noch ein wenig abdämmt! Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da ja noch helfen. Siehe noch weiter unten!
Und mit diesem Front- Deck Lüfter und Kühler hab ich total keinen plan  könnt ihr mir auch da bitte helfen ? Jo!

soweit vielen dank 
Marco






Ach Gott, gleich 2 CPUs und Motherboards? 

Deine Liste war teilweise total daneben: Wozu den wezitbesten AMD-Vierkerner mit einer Grafikkarte, die sich schon fast als Einsteigerkarte beu´zeichnen lässt kombinieren? Aber das sind eigentlich typische Anfängerfehler, ist normal 

Also dann fang ich gleich mal an, was ich an deiner Liste geändert habe bzw. was ich noch dazu sagen möchte:

1. Die Intel-Konfiguration gestrichen. Wenn du nicht ständig Videobearbeitung und sowas machst, also kein Multithreading (simulierung der doppelten Kernzahl, also bei einem Vierkerner werden 8 Kerne angezeigt) brauchst, brauchst du auch kein Intel!

2. Habe die Produktnamen soweit vervollständigt bzw. korrigiert

3. Mainboard geändert, du hast dir ne Übertakterplatine ausgesucht, meine hat eine oder zwei Einstellungen weniger und braucht 10 Watt/h mehr aber dafür hatt es viel mehr Anschlüsse (eSata und so)

4. Beachte bei dem Ram, dass der Hersteller egal ist, solange du DDR3-1333 oder höher kaufst (also nächste wäre DDR3-1600, brauchste aber nicht) und die Spannung auf gar keinen Fall mehr als 1,65V beträgt (1,5V sind Zeitgemäß). Dazu noch beachten, dass die CL9 oder schneller (also CL8 oder CL7) haben, das sind die Warteziten (Latenzen), die die CPU auf Daten vom Ram warten muss. Normalerweise bekommst du für ca. 85€ schon DDR3-1333 mit CL9 oder sogar CL8 und 1,5V Spannung.

5. Auch bei der Grafikkarte ist der Hersteller egal, warum siehste im nächsten Punkt (oder eben nicht, steht da aber auch). Aber auf jeden Fall (auch wenn es 20€ mehr kostet) die 10224MB-Version kaufen, die ist der 512MB-Version teils um 50% voraus! Und ich habe von HD 5750 auf 5770 geändert, die ist schneller 

6. Zwei Möglichkeiten zum leisen PC: Die einfachste (aber teurere, etwa 170€) wäre, eine Sapphire HD 5770 Vapor-X zu kaufen, von haus aus sehr leise und kühl. Die fummeligere (aber günstigere, etwa 10-20€) ist, eine Karte beliebigen Herstellers zu kaufen und den Originalkühler gegen den oben aufgeführten zu tauschen. Ist wesentlich kühler (etwa 20°) bei gleicher Lautstärke. Die Temperatur bleibt bei dieser Mittelklasse-Karte aber eh tief genug. Geht hier mehr ums Geld und um Zerstörungswut  Achja, bei dem Kühlerwechsel verlierst du natürlich die Garantie!

7. Beim Media Markt gibts nur die Retail-Version von Windoof, kostet im Netz 120€, da wahrscheinlich 140€. ZUdem gibts aber im Netz die SB (System Builder) Version, die kostet nur 80€, beinhaltet aber kein Handbuch und du musst dich auf 32-bit oder 64-bit festlegen (bei der Retail liegen beide DVDs bei). Da 64-bit aber sowieso zu empfehlen wäre (allein schon, weil das andere nur 3,25GB Ram unterstützt), ist das ja kein Problem.

8. Wozu dämmst du auch noch? Hast (in meiner Liste) Monster-Kühler drin und leise Lüfter (siehe noch weiter unten) und willst noch die Temperaturen erhöhen um sowieso sehr niedrige Lautstärke zu Dämmen? Wie gefällt dir das Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy? Gibts auch noch als andere Version, da haste ein anderes Design, heißt das Sharkoon Rebel9 Pro Economy.

9. Du setzt vorne, hinten, in die untere Hälfte der linken Seitenwand und auf den CPU-Kühler je einen davon drauf: SY1225SL12L

10. Soll ich dir auch noch erklären, was du beim Anschließen beachten solltest? Wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, aber eben nur wenn du willst, bevor ich wieder Romane schreibe


----------



## huntertech (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



Lordac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> passt soweit.
> 
> ...




Ach, da war einer schneller


----------



## gUgGi1996 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt hier mal selber einen zusammengestellt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
das du mir helfst beim zusammenschrauben wär natürlich noch die krönung .. ich muss jetzt erstmal schauen ich hab erst in drei wochen geburtstag dann bekomm ich da noch ein bisschen geld dann hab ich noch geld auf die seite gelegt und dann kann ich anfangen. 

und noch ganz wichtig... ich brauch preise.. xD es wäre net wenn ich wüsste was die einzelnen oder der entbetrag beträgt zu dem was ihr mir hir hinschreibt.. xD wenns keine übergroßen umstände macht.. sonst muss ich halt selber schauen    

danke marco


----------



## huntertech (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Ach Gottchen, so viele Fragen. Gehe auch noch zur Schule, habe nicht so viel Freizeit, dir alles bis ins kleinste Detail vorzukauen. Aber Spaß beiseite, ich helf doch gerne:

1. Ich weiß zwar nicht, was er dir persönlich schreibt aber du hast 2 CPUs und 2 Mainboards ind einer Liste gehabt. Bei der Intel-Konfiguration haste auch noch ne unnötige Erweiterungskarte dabei gehabt. Habe die ja aus meiner Liste rausgeworfen. Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung: Der Begriff "Unterbau" ist eigentlich nicht genau festgelegt aber wir PC-Freaks meinen für gewöhnlich den Sockel von CPU und Ram, also welche CPU du einbauen kannst (AM2, AM3, 1156, 1366, ...) und welche Art von Ram Modulen passen (DDR2, DDR3, ...).

2. Du hast in deiner Liste nur Hersteller und Ramart angegeben, da kann ich dir nicht sagen, wieviel das kostet  Aber wenn du dich an meine Vorgaben hälst, ist das ein sehr gutes P/L-Verhältnis, dürfte so bei 85€ für 4GB Ram auskommen. Aber unbedingt drauf achten, dass auch alles, was ich dir geschrieben habe, eingehalten wird. Sonst verlink ich dir Produkte, wenn du mit deim Preisvergleicher nicht klarkommst 

3. Du kannst den Grafikkartenkühler auch ganz weglassen, also einfach ein "normales" Modell nehmen, das erspart die Arbeit und 20€. Kann ich dir auch gerne Karten verlinken, wenn du möchtest.

4. Jo, kaufste auch im Netz. Aber auf 64-bit achten!

5. Wie in billig nehmen?

6. Solange du in meiner Nähe wärst, was ich für unwahrscheinlich halte. Ich nehm für sowas eig, immer 5% vom Preis des PCs, also für Zusammenstellen, Zusammenbauen, Einrichten (Windows, Treiber, Programme) und Problembeseitigung. Und ich bin wahrscheinlich einer von wenigen, die sich Stunden zeit nehmen um die Kabel ordentlich zu verlegen 

7. Ich kann dir aber auch gerne ne Anleitung schreiben und dir per Fernhilfe die Probleme beseitigen


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen, so viele Fragen. Gehe auch noch zur Schule, habe nicht so viel Freizeit, dir alles bis ins kleinste Detail vorzukauen. Aber Spaß beiseite, ich helf doch gerne:
> 
> Ja tschuldigung ich kenn mich nicht so gut in dem Thema aus xD hab aber auch ein paar kumpel die mir helfen können wenns überhaupt garnicht mehr geht. Sehr nett das du mir gern helfst
> 
> ...


 
Ja das kommt dann schon eher hin 

Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage zum Gehäuse:
Muss ich beim gehäuse auch auf ne bestimmt größe Achten?
Oder ist das alles gleich? 
Ich hätte mal hir einen:
http://www.yatego.com/digicom24/p,499290e551c12,4981b2be1edc19_9,computer-gehäuse-tornado

das ist der Digicom Tornado. Gefällt mir auch vom Design sehr gut und kostet nicht zu viel!


Ja brauch ich den Grafikkartenkühler oder brauch ich ihn nicht ?


So müsste es ja jetzt dann passen oder :
_ 
*CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3

RAM: 4 GB DDR3-1333 Crosair

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2

Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 5770 Gigabyte

(Grafikkarten-Kühler: Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo Pro) 

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500

Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M

DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7240S

Maus: Gigabyte M8000X

Tastatur: Logitech Ultra Flat Keyboard

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit

*
*Gehäuse: Digicom 24 Tornado*


Jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen was der Spaß kostet  _


----------



## huntertech (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich noch ne Frage zum Gehäuse:
> Muss ich beim gehäuse auch auf ne bestimmt größe Achten? Es gibt verschiedene, die gängisten sind der Big Tower (nach dem Server das größte, aucgh gern nur als Tower bezeichnet), dann der Midi Tower (der danach größte, auch nur als ATX bezeichnet), danach dürfte der BTX kommen (Fertig-PCs), dann kommt der Desktop (ziemlich flach), danach Mikro-ATX (häufig für kleine PCs) und dann (mit meist um die 30x30x30 cm) das Pico-ITX. Deine Größe ist als ATX bzw. Midi Tower
> Oder ist das alles gleich? Nö
> Ich hätte mal hir einen:
> ...



Immer schön danke sagen 

Achja, mir fällt da gerade ein, du kannst auch statt der HD 5770 eine HD 5830 nehmen, die ist ca. 20% schneller für 20€ mehr. Ist jedoch ziemlich Stromhungrig, fällt im Vergleich mit der HD 5770 aber mit 40 Watt pro Stunde moderat aus. Deine Entscheidung, immerhin 20% mehr Leistung für 13% mehr Leistung. Dazu ist die Karte ziemlcích lang, du kannst sie also später nicht in einen kleinen PC verfrachten, da sie 26cm Länge hat. Die HD 5770 kommt auf etwa 22cm. Die einzige HD 5830 unter 200€ ist aber die von Sapphire (geht Lautstärketechnisch ok), der Kühler hat auch noch genug Luft nach oben, aber die Preise sind sehr instabil. Vor einigen Tagen war die Karte noch für 170€ bei Notebooksbilliger (guter shop) sofott lieferbar, jetzt kostet sie etwa 15-20€ mehr. Wenn du sie für 170€ bekommst würde ich zuschlagen, ansonsten musst du dir überlegen, ob du dann etwa 20% mehr Leistung für 20% mehr Geld haben möchtest.

PS: In einem Forum dutzt man sich eigentlich


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Immer schön danke sagen
> 
> Achja, mir fällt da gerade ein, du kannst auch statt der HD 5770 eine HD 5830 nehmen, die ist ca. 20% schneller für 20€ mehr. Ist jedoch ziemlich Stromhungrig, fällt im Vergleich mit der HD 5770 aber mit 40 Watt pro Stunde moderat aus. Deine Entscheidung, immerhin 20% mehr Leistung für 13% mehr Leistung. Dazu ist die Karte ziemlcích lang, du kannst sie also später nicht in einen kleinen PC verfrachten, da sie 26cm Länge hat. Die HD 5770 kommt auf etwa 22cm. Die einzige HD 5830 unter 200€ ist aber die von Sapphire (geht Lautstärketechnisch ok), der Kühler hat auch noch genug Luft nach oben, aber die Preise sind sehr instabil. Vor einigen Tagen war die Karte noch für 170€ bei Notebooksbilliger (guter shop) sofott lieferbar, jetzt kostet sie etwa 15-20€ mehr. Wenn du sie für 170€ bekommst würde ich zuschlagen, ansonsten musst du dir überlegen, ob du dann etwa 20% mehr Leistung für 20% mehr Geld haben möchtest.
> 
> ...


 
also ich hab jetzt wegen dem gehäuse geschaut.. 
PC-Hardware Xigmatek Midgard

wenn der von den maßen her passt dät ich mir den bestellen. 

So jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, wir brauchen ja noch einen Monitor  ganz vergessen. Empfehlungen oder kann ich einfach drauf los schauen was mir so gefällt?

Danke gruß Marco


----------



## huntertech (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Ich könnte dir was empfehlen, wenn du mir sagen würdest, welche Größe und Auflösung du gern hättest 

Achja, Midgard passt!


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

okay bin ich ja beruhigt das das mit dem midgard passt.

Monitor. 
Er sollte auf jedenfall nicht zu klein sein. Aber auch kein riesen ding wo man fast schon mit nem Fernsehr verwechsen kann. Also so mittelmaß wär super und nicht zu teuer  edles Design und das es wenns drausen und im zimmer hell ist nicht so spiegelt weiss nicht wie man das nennt.

Ich hab mir die Maus nochmal angeschaut.. hab entdeckt dass das ja die totale zockemaus ist  sowas brauch ich eigentlich nicht. Könnte man da noch ne andere für mich geeignete hertuhn?

Ich hab gerade eben mit meinen Vater geredet der hat gesagt seine Festplatte von Samsung macht nur probeme.. ich soll doch eine von Intel nehmen.. was sagst du dazu und welche soll ich von Intel nehmen?

Ich hab mich bei der Seite notebookbilliger.de angemeldet... kann ich da alle sachen bestellen oder gibts da die sachen nur teilweise?
Als RAM hab ich nur diesen gefunden... 
Corsair XMS3 DHX 4 GB
ist der auch ok?

Von der Graffikkarte hab ich auf der notebook seite zwar das exakte modell gefunden...
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/index.php/pc+hardware/grafikkarten_2816/ati/hd5830
aber nicht gigabyte design?!?! was tuhn? trotzdem okay oder woanderst kaufen?

so jetzt fehlen nur noch 
RAM, Wärmeleistpaste, Maus, Monitor.
den rest hab ich schon im "warenkorb" aufgenommen 

könntest ja mal du schauen ob da was findest sonst müssen wirs halt woanderst besteen 

danke gruss marco


----------



## huntertech (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> okay bin ich ja beruhigt das das mit dem midgard passt.
> 
> Monitor.
> Er sollte auf jedenfall nicht zu klein sein. Aber auch kein riesen ding wo man fast schon mit nem Fernsehr verwechsen kann. Also so mittelmaß wär super und nicht zu teuer  edles Design und das es wenns drausen und im zimmer hell ist nicht so spiegelt weiss nicht wie man das nennt.
> ...



Also wenn man kein Plan von PCs hat, kann man das ja verkraften aber wenn man sich dann auch noch faul anstellt, hat man kaum Lust, irgendwelche Fragen zu beantworten.

1. Wie groß ist groß und wie groß ist nicht so groß? Diagonale in cm oder Zoll bitte!

2. Können wir nicht, da musst du selbst bei Saturn oder so gucken, wegen der Handform. Hatte auch gedacht, du hättest die Gigabyte-Maus schon ausprobiert.

3. Und schon wieder das mit deinem Vater... ich weiß zwar nicht, wann er das letzt mal Kontakt mit Festplatten hatte (ohne ihn beleidigen zu wollen) aber mit ist  nicht bekannt, dass Intel irgendwelche Festplatten auf dem Markt hat, die halbwegs anstöndig sind, außer SSDs aber die zählen nicht. Du kannst die ruhig nehmen aber du kannst auch die Western Digital Caviar Black kaufen, die macht sehr wenig Probleme. Bekannte WD Qualität eben. Ist zwar nicht ganz so schnell aber ich verbaue die immer, da mir Datensicherheit viel wert ist. Kostet aber etwas mehr.

4. Ne ist nicht ok, der kostet 110€ (bisschen mehr als 85€). Aber mehr unten:

5. Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2

6. PREISVERGLEICHER! Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Damit lassen sich mehrere hundert Euro sparen, man muss ihn nur benutzen. Dann hättest du dich nämlich bei Mindfactory und Hardwareversand angemeldet und hättest ein paar Hunderter gespart. Da suchste einfach jedes Teil einzeln raus und klmmst so auch gleich auf die shops. Hier nochmal mit dem Ram:

Speicher/DDR3 240pin bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Da kannste dir jetzt das Kit raussuchen, was in den shops, in denen du bestellen möchtest am günstigsten ist (natürlich nur eins  ).



So, war doch nicht so schwer oder? Man ackert sich hier Stunden ab, da kann man auch ein wenig Eigeninitiative erwarten oder nicht? Das mit dem Preisvergleicher hättest du auch gut alleine hingekriegt.

PS: Bin aber natürlich für alle Fragen, die du alleine nicht lösen kannst, zur Verfügung gestellt


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Also wenn man kein Plan von PCs hat, kann man das ja verkraften aber wenn man sich dann auch noch faul anstellt, hat man kaum Lust, irgendwelche Fragen zu beantworten.
> 
> tschuldigung werd mich in zukunft mehr bemühen
> 
> ...


 
dann bin ich ja beruhigt das du das trotzdem noch bist 

many-electronics Online Shop

ist das für den RAM okay ? kann ich das da bestellen?

und hier dät ich dan diese Grafikkarte bestellen
*http://www.f-m-shop.de/seiten/frame_ga_geizha.cfm?kat=gArtikel&nav=2&artnr=991555099*
ich weiss nur nicht.. weil du ja gesagt hast im gigabyte design.. ist das das?

danke gruß marco


----------



## zcei (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Hunter soll ich dich mal ablösen 

Ich editier meine Antwort hier rein, bin so in 10 Minuten fertig damit 

1. Die Festplatte von Samsung ist ok!

2. Many-Electronics sieht mir irgendwie nicht so seriös aus, der RAM ist zwar preiswert, aber irgendwie stört er mich 
Wenn man mal den schon oft benannten Preisvergleich anwirft kann man folgendes sehen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/?cat=ramddr3&sort=p&xf=1454_4096~254_1333

Jetzt gibst du den Rest deiner Bestellung auch immer wieder da ein und guckst bei welchen (am besten nur 2) Anbietern es die meisten Artikel möglichst günstig gibt!

3. Dann erledigt sich das auch mit der Grafikkarte, da gibts nämlich auch den Preisvergleich der dann das hier bietet:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/a505610.html

Da kann man dann zum Beispiel sehen, dass RAM und Grafikkarte bei Anbieter "Planet4One" günstig zu haben sind.
Dann sucht man noch nach dem Prozessor und sieht: "Aha, bei Mindfactory für 130€ bei Planet4One 161€, da zahl ich lieber 7€ mehr Versand!" Ergo hast du da auch schon wieder gespart, weil du bei 2 Sachen bestellst.
(http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=633086&pid=geizhals)

Und das solltest du hinbekommen


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



zcei schrieb:


> Hunter soll ich dich mal ablösen
> 
> Ich editier meine Antwort hier rein, bin so in 10 Minuten fertig damit


 

Bin ich so anstrengend Hunter ? xD

Hunter ist en cooler typ und der packt des mit mir schon 

aber ihr könnt mir auch gern zu zweit helfen.. da hab ich überhaupt kein problem 

ich hab jetzt hier mal ne liste mit preisen gemacht:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
130,13€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
88,61€
RAM: 4 GB DDR3-1333 Hersteller beliebig!
38,90€
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
30,61€
Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2
2,74€
Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 5830 Hersteller egal!
197,97€
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500
38,42€
Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M
53,00€
DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7240S
20,01€
Maus: Die kauf ich im Media-Markt
~45,00€
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 
37,95€
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
84,82€

zusammen gerechnet kostet das dann 768,16€

danke gruß Marco


----------



## zcei (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Ah OK wie ich seh hast du es geschafft! War nicht böse gemeint 

Also das mit dem RAM ist mir immernoch nicht geheuer. Da würd ich einen Anderen nehmen.

Bei der Maus würd ich bei Media Markt gucken, welche gut in der Hand liegt und dann im Internet mitbestellen, kostet wahrscheinlich weniger.

Hast du bei deiner Preissuche drauf geachtet, so wenig Shops wie möglich zu nehmen?

Gruß zcei


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



zcei schrieb:


> Ah OK wie ich seh hast du es geschafft! War nicht böse gemeint
> 
> schon okay.. xD
> 
> ...


 

dank gruß marco


----------



## zcei (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Ja das würd ich mal machen!
Weil sonst zahlst du bei jedem Shop nochmal ~ 7€ drauf für Versand.

Ich würds so machen:

Mindfactory:
CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE
130,13€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
89,55€
RAM: 4 GB Mushkin Essentials DDR3-1333 CL9
92,42€
CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
31,80€
Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2
2,74€
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon HD 5830
196,95€
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500
39,12€
Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M
54,44€
DVD-Brenner: LG GH22NS40
15,94€
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 
38,89

Dann musst du die Maus dir aussuchen und dann auch mal einfach bei Mindfactory nachgucken (nein, ich arbeite nicht für die  Aber beim Preisvergleich sind die immer oben mit dabei!)
Maus: Die kauf ich im Media-Markt
~45,00€

Für dein Windows musste dir nen netten Shop aussuchen, das haben die iwie nicht bei Mindfactory.
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
84,82€

So rechnen musst du selber 

Dann wäre noch gut zu wissen, welches Gehäuse du jetzt anstrebst und welche Zoll-zahl dein Bildschirm haben soll!

Gruß zcei

P.S: grade noch RAM geändert! Ich würd da lieber nicht am falschen Ende sparen, was meinst du, hunter^^


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



zcei schrieb:


> Ja das würd ich mal machen!
> Weil sonst zahlst du bei jedem Shop nochmal ~ 7€ drauf für Versand.
> 
> Ich würds so machen:
> ...


 
danke gruss marco


----------



## huntertech (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> Bin ich so anstrengend Hunter ? xD
> 
> Hunter ist en cooler typ und der packt des mit mir schon



Ach ich halt durch, hab schon schlimmeres erlebt (*hust, eigentlich  nicht aber egal, hust*), aber nicht jeder fällt als Freak vom Himmel 

Ach Gott, jetzt macht ders auch noch falsch  Du hast bei deinem Link bei Einzelmodulgröße 4GB angeklickt, statt bei Kitgröße  Ich habs aber auch schon verlinkt (ich zitiere mal):



huntertech schrieb:


> Speicher/DDR3 240pin bei Preisvergleich :  Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



Da kannst du aus den ersten paar einfach die ersten 7 anklicken und gucken, welchen du am günstigsten bekommst (musst ja gucken, welches Kit es bei dem shop / den shops deiner Wahl gibt). Weiteres unten.



zcei schrieb:


> 2. Many-Electronics sieht mir irgendwie nicht so seriös aus, der RAM ist  zwar preiswert, aber irgendwie stört er mich



Das liegt ganz einfach daran (was man aber mit der Fähigkeit zu lesen auch rausbekommen hätte), dass ein Modul eines *OEM No-Name-Rams *angeboten wurde, also zu Deutsch ein Modul Arbeitsspeicher, welches 1. von keinem Hersteller kommt, der sich traut für seinen Mist seinen Namen preiszugeben und 2. dieses Ram-Modul OEM ist, also nur an Firmen verkauft werden darf (was ja hier noch nicht mal zutrifft) um in Fertig-PCs verbaut zu werden. Hier hast du also das letzte Stückchen *Schluck* rausgesucht, was so auf dem Markt rumfliegt.

Machs doch einfach so, wie ichs geschrieben habe, du klickst auf meinen Link, klickst dann die ersten 5 Kits an und suchst das raus, was es 1. in den shops gibt, in denen du bestellst und 2. davon dann das günstigste ist. Aber davon solltest du auch noch aussortieren, "takeMS" und "CompuStocx" sind mir nicht so als große Marken bekannt, da würde ich eher Markenhafte nehmen (alle anderen  ). Die von OCZ und Corsair würde ich auch aussortieren, da die 1,65V statt 1,5V (wie die anderen) brauchen und daher voraussichtlich auch mehr Strom aufnehmen. Die G.Skill Ecos (letzter Link) brauchen sogar nur 1,35V. Und für den Fall, dass das nicht zu schaffen ist, es bleiben diese Kits über (ich mach mal ne größere Auswahl bis 90€):

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

A-DATA Value DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (AD3U1333B2G9-2) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/4G) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL8-8-8-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL8D-4GBHK) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

G.Skill ECO DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL9D-4GBECO) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals



gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> Bin ich so anstrengend Hunter ? xD Ich bin ja gelassen (bald gibt Zeugnisse  ).
> 
> Hunter ist en cooler typ und der packt des mit mir schon  Danke!
> 
> ...



Damit wäre ich dann hoffentlich beihnahe am Ziel angelangt 





EDIT: Du sollst mir doch nur sagen, wie groß du deinen Bildschirm gern hättest


----------



## zcei (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Also Hunter hat dir ja von deinem einen Wunsch da abgeraten, das Midgard war ja dein Zweitwunsch oder? Weil das geht klar 

Ja teurer ists geworden, weil ich keinen billigen 30€ RAM verwendet hab, das möchte ich dann eher nicht verantworten  Ich denke dass der relativ schnell das zeitliche segnen wird, bei dem RAM von mir müsstest du eine lebenslange Garantie haben!

Zum Thema Bildschirm kann ich dir nur raten, dich mal ein bisschen in deinem Elektrofachgeschäft umzuschauen, wo du eh schon nach der Maus guckst. Da suchste dir dann nen feinen Monitor aus und guckst bei der Beschreibung was der für ne Zoll Zahl hat (die Zahl vor dem -> " ; z.B. 24")

Bin jetzt erstmal offline, bis morgen!
Gruß zcei


----------



## Dorsi (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Hallo??? 

der Junge will nur seinen Ego Shooter flüssig zocken, und ihr empfehlt hier Phenoms und ne HD 5830 -.- 

also so langsam frage ich mich, was hier nicht stimmt, tut mir Leid, aber das muss mal gesagt werden, bitte nicht gleich beleidigt sein 

als Bsp, eure Frau möchte ein Auto haben, um zur Arbeit zu kommen und zum einkaufen zu fahren. Da stellt ihr der auch keinen Audi R8 oder nen Porsche Cayman vor die Tür oder?

Damit möchte ich lediglich sagen, dass man mal auf die Anforderungen des Threaderöffners eingehen sollte, diese prüfen und auch mal kritisch übedenken sollte und nicht gleich Leistung die er nicht braucht empfiehlt...

Nicht jeder möchte Crysis @ Full HD mit Max Details zocken...

Denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ach ich halt durch, hab schon schlimmeres erlebt (*hust, eigentlich nicht aber egal, hust*), aber nicht jeder fällt als Freak vom Himmel
> 
> -.- na toll.. aber dafür hab ich dann en geilen PC
> 
> ...


 

so wie soll ich das jetzt mit dem kaufen machen..?
ich will einerseits immer das billigste aber dann muss ich ja auch noch auf den gleichen shop schauen.. wird das nicht ein bisschen schwehr?
es gibt so viele da immer die gleichen zu finden ist doch so gut wie unmöglich? oO

das mit dem monitor werd ich dann genauso wie mit der maus im euronics erledigen 

danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Ne, mah das besser nicht. Nimm doch mal ein Lineal und denk dir dann zusammen, wie groß der Monitor sein soll (Diagonale denken). Ich habe ne super Liste in der letzten PCGH, da sind sämtliche Größen drin als riesen Monitor-Test 

Also ich wei nicht, ob du da was falsch verstanden (Dorsi ist gemeint) hast aber da du es ja wortwörtlich wiederholt hast: Er will Ego-Shooter zocken! Nun gut, wenn er mir gesagt hätte, er würde nur gerne Modern Warfare (1) zocken und sich die nächsten Jahre nichts anderes kaufen, dann hätte ich ihm nen Dreikerner + HD 5750 aufgeschrieben. Da aber die Zeit der Vierkerner schon längst angebrochen ist und sich das in Zukunft nur positiv auswirken kann (und wird!), empfehle ich auch nen Vierkerner. Dazu aber gleich auch noch was. Die Grafikkarte: Ich habe ihm eine HD 5770 empfohlen und habe ihm (nur der volständigkeit halber) noch die HD 5830 also Karte aufgeschrieben, wenn er denn noch 30€ locker hat. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er sie nehmen muss, ich habe ihm genau wortwörtlich geschrieben, dass es seine Entscheidung ist! Wenn er mehr Geld ausgeben will, wird sich die Karte in spätestens 1-2 Jahren auszahlen, wenn er nur mit ihr auf maximalen Setting (nicht Crysis!!!) noch eben über die flüssige Spielbarkeitsgrenze kommt. Aber wie gesagt, seine Entscheidung. Er muss sie nicht kaufen, aber wenn er gleich etwas mehr investieren möchte, ist es auch nicht falsch.

@gUgGi1996: Ich bin mal davon ausgegangen, dass du deinen PC nicht ausschließlich zum Zocken benutzen möchtest  Machst du noch was anderes CPU-Lastiges, wie z.B. Bild- oder Videobearbeitung, ent-/packst du oft Dateien oder Transcodierst du Videos des öfteren? Wenn nicht, kannste noch gut 40€ sparen, dazu aber erst, wenn du mir auch bestätigst, dass dir die Leistung außerhalb von Spielen absolut egal ist (Videos gucken gehört nicht dazu  ). Also eben oben genanntes.

Sorry, falls ich das mit dem Athlon vergessen hatte, zu erwähnen. Aber besser jetzt fragen als nie 

Achso, mit den shops ist eigentlich ganz einfach: Du dürftest bei allen Teilen, wenn du sie mal betrachtest bzw. deren Preisvergleicherlisten feststellen, dass einige shops (meistens Mindfactory, Planet4One und Hardwareversand) bei den allermeisten Teilen den günstigsten Preis haben bzw. nur wenige Cent/Euro davon abweichen. Diese shops hast du dann schon mal und guckst, ob es sich lohnen würde, bei 3 zu bestellen oder ob du auch einen weglässt, dann zwar etwas mehr für die Teile bezahlst aber das durch die dann wegfallenden Versandkosten wieder rausbekommst.

Kann ich notfalls auch für dich machen (*au, meine Hand*), aber bitte erst selbst versuchen


----------



## gUgGi1996 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ne, mah das besser nicht. Nimm doch mal ein Lineal und denk dir dann zusammen, wie groß der Monitor sein soll (Diagonale denken). Ich habe ne super Liste in der letzten PCGH, da sind sämtliche Größen drin als riesen Monitor-Test
> 
> Also ich wei nicht, ob du da was falsch verstanden (Dorsi ist gemeint) hast aber da du es ja wortwörtlich wiederholt hast: Er will Ego-Shooter zocken! Nun gut, wenn er mir gesagt hätte, er würde nur gerne Modern Warfare (1) zocken und sich die nächsten Jahre nichts anderes kaufen, dann hätte ich ihm nen Dreikerner + HD 5750 aufgeschrieben. Da aber die Zeit der Vierkerner schon längst angebrochen ist und sich das in Zukunft nur positiv auswirken kann (und wird!), empfehle ich auch nen Vierkerner. Dazu aber gleich auch noch was. Die Grafikkarte: Ich habe ihm eine HD 5770 empfohlen und habe ihm (nur der volständigkeit halber) noch die HD 5830 also Karte aufgeschrieben, wenn er denn noch 30€ locker hat. Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er sie nehmen muss, ich habe ihm genau wortwörtlich geschrieben, dass es seine Entscheidung ist! Wenn er mehr Geld ausgeben will, wird sich die Karte in spätestens 1-2 Jahren auszahlen, wenn er nur mit ihr auf maximalen Setting (nicht Crysis!!!) noch eben über die flüssige Spielbarkeitsgrenze kommt. Aber wie gesagt, seine Entscheidung. Er muss sie nicht kaufen, aber wenn er gleich etwas mehr investieren möchte, ist es auch nicht falsch.
> 
> ...


 
Mein kumpel von mir hat das neue GTA 4 .. lauft das dann auf meinem PC oder ist das zu Hardwarefordernd? Man sagt ja dass das spiel nicht von schlechten eltern kommt  oder wie man sagt xD
aber sonst so arbeiten tuh ich wirklich nicht.. xD ich bin ja eig. noch jünger.. werd hauptsächlich spielen.. weiss nicht was ich später mal mach aber eigentlich will ich hauptsächlich nur spielen.. !!

das mit dem preisvergleichen werd ich nichmer schaffen.. mein laptop ist einfach zu lahm und da bräucht ich jetzt jahre! 

danke für heute.. bis morgen 
schlaft gut xD   
danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Jetz muss ich das auch noch machen *schnief*

Ja, wird natürlich laufen (ist auch kein schlechter PC, den du dann haben wirst  ), aber maximale Sichtweite und maximale Details kannste natürlich vergessen (das geht selbst mit 6-Kernern und High-End-Grafikkarten kaum). Aber wenn das so ist, dann kannste noch 40€ sparen, ersetz mal die CPU (Phenom II X4 955 BE) durch den AMD Athlon II X4 635. Ansonsten kannste alles so lassen.

Dir auch ne gute Nacht


----------



## gUgGi1996 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Jetz muss ich das auch noch machen *schnief*
> 
> Ja, wird natürlich laufen (ist auch kein schlechter PC, den du dann haben wirst  ), aber maximale Sichtweite und maximale Details kannste natürlich vergessen (das geht selbst mit 6-Kernern und High-End-Grafikkarten kaum). Aber wenn das so ist, dann kannste noch 40€ sparen, ersetz mal die CPU (Phenom II X4 955 BE) durch den AMD Athlon II X4 635. Ansonsten kannste alles so lassen.
> 
> Dir auch ne gute Nacht


 
Du kannst es natürlich GERN machen.. dagegen hab ich ÜBERHAUPT NICHTS  

schau dir mal das hir an was sagst du dazu ? 

AMD Athlon II X4 630 2.80GHz AM3 2MB 95W BOX = 90,27 euro

Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 AMD 870 AM3 ATX= 89,63 euro

1024MB Powercolor Radeon HD 5830 PCS GDDR5 PCIe = 214,67 euro

G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 4GB 1333mhz = 90,15 euro

Netzteil ATX Sharkoon RUSH POWER 500W= 54,24 euro

500GB Samsung HD502HJ F3 16MB 7200 U/min SATA= 38,41 euro 

Optiarc AD-7240S-0S SATA 24x silber bulk = 20,01 euro

ATX Midi Xigmatek Midgard Black (ohne Netzteil) = 55,58 euro


bei den anderen seiten hab ich auch nachteschaut.. da haben sich nun folgende fragen herausgestellt:
geht der CPU AMD Phenom X4 9750 125W, 4x 2.40GHz, boxed (HD9750XAGHBOX) auch ?

die grafikkarte auch ok?
1024MB HIS Radeon HD 5830 iCooler V GDDR5 PCIe

bis auf den CPU war bei Mindfactory alles günstiger.. also dät ich sagen bestellen wir da die sachen oder ? 




danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Liest du eigentlich durch, was man dir schreibt? Ist jetzt ne ernsthafte Frage! Ich habe bestimmt 3 mal geschrieben, dass du, wenn schon die HD 5830, dann nimmst du die von Sapphire, da die 30-40€ weniger kostet als die der Konkurrenz (jedenfalls zu einem günstigen Zeitpunkt, manchmal auch "nur" 20€).

Zum Prozessor: Wozu den 630? Der 635 taktet 100MHz höher und kostet nur 3€ mehr 

Der Phenom X4 9750 gehört noch der alten Generation an (eben nicht Phenom *II*), daher würde ich den nicht mehr kaufen. Nimm besser den Athlon II X4 635.

Die iCooler ist ziemlich laut, die müsstest du von Hand runterregeln, ist relativ einfach, bedeutet aber Garantieverlust. Aber ich schrieb ja eh schon, dass du mit der Sapphire günstiger wegkommst (im wahrsten Sinne).

Sapphire Radeon HD 5830, 1024MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, PCIe 2.1, lite retail (11169-00-20R) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Momentan immerhin noch 10€ günstiger, würde wieder nen guten Zeitpunkt abwarten.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 635
92,86
(Mindfactory) 

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
89,63€
(Mindfactory)

RAM: 4 GB DDR3-1333 Hersteller beliebig!
???€
(Das machst bitte du) 

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
32,59€
(Mindfactory)

Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2
2,70€
(Mindfactory)

Grafikkarte: 1024MB Sapphire Radeon HD5830 GDDR5 PCIe
168,50€
(Mindfactory)

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500
39,03€
(Mindfactory)

Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M
54,25€
(Mindfactory)

DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7240S
20,01€
(Mindfactory)

Maus: Die kauf ich im Media-Markt
~45,00€

Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 
38,93€
(Mindfactory)

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
89,44€
(Mindfactory)


Das siind diie ganzen preise auf Mindfactory und hardwaregeier.. billiger hab ich die sachen bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden!

danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Dann guckst du bitte hier rein, wenn es da keine günstigeren Preise gibt, dass gibts im Netz auch keine (außer vielleicht bei Ebay  ).

Ram: Diesen hier

Wieso benutzt du den Preisvergleicher eigentlich nicht selbst? Was praktischeres gibts gar nicht 

PS: Du hast bei deiner Maus immernoch "Media Markt" stehen


----------



## gUgGi1996 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Dann guckst du bitte hier rein, wenn es da keine günstigeren Preise gibt, dass gibts im Netz auch keine (außer vielleicht bei Ebay  ).
> 
> ich hab doch da bei dem preisevergleicher hab ich alles eingegeben und hab immer eins von entweder mindfactory ausgesucht.. bis auf den ram jetzt wars immer nur um en paar cent teurer wie die anderen shops!
> 
> ...


 
wie gesagt ich hab die sachen alle einzeln eingegeben und hab immer das billigsten von mindfactory und hardwaregeier genommen..!! 
bin jetzt so um die ~845 euro!

danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Achso, dann ist ja gut 

PS. Sicher, dass du nicht ein Teil zu viel hast? Kommt mir irgendwie ein bisschen hoch vor.

PS. Ich würd auch darauf achten, dass es nichts bringt, wenn du 50€ mehr für ein Teil bezahlst, nur weil Mindfactory/Hardwaregeier es nicht billiger haben. Der Preis kommt mir irgendwie hoch vor...


----------



## gUgGi1996 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Achso, dann ist ja gut
> 
> PS. Sicher, dass du nicht ein Teil zu viel hast? Kommt mir irgendwie ein bisschen hoch vor.
> 
> ...


 
danke gruß marco


----------



## gUgGi1996 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

So diese Sachen werd ich nun alle für den jeweils dabei stehenden Preis bei Mindfactory bestellen:

CPU: 	
AMD Athlon II X4 635 2.90GHz AM3 2MB 95W BOX
95,99
(Mindfactory) 

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3 AMD 870 AM3 ATX
89,63€
(Mindfactory)

RAM: 2x2048MB Kingston Value DDR3-1333 CL9 Kit
91,04€
(Mindfactory)

CPU-Kühler: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
32,59€
(Mindfactory)

Wärmeleitpaste: Arctic Cooling MX-2
2,74€
(Mindfactory)

Grafikkarte: Ati Radeon HD 5830 Hersteller egal!
168,50€
(hardwaregeier)
die grafikkarte werd ich bei hardwaregeier.de bestellen
weil die da 40€ weniger kostet!

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500GB
38,06€
(Mindfactory)

Netzteil: Sharkoon Rush Power M SHA-R500M
54,21€
(Mindfactory)

DVD-Brenner: Sony Optiarc AD-7240S
20,05€
(Mindfactory)

Maus: Da schau ich in unseren Euronics rein und kuck welche mir gut in der Hand liegt!
~45,00€

Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 
38,89€
(Mindfactory)

Gehäuse: ATX Midi Xigmatek Midgard Black (ohne Netzteil)
38,89€
(Mindfactory)

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit
90,03€
(Mindfactory)

Monitor:
Hab  ich noch überhaupt keinen Plan.
Ich werd auch im Euronics schauen was mir da gefällt
und dann hier im netz genauso wie die Maus bestellen. 


Gibts noch irgendwas was dich stört was du besser machen würdest oder wobei kannst du mir noch helfen?

sont für alles nochmal 
vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen ... vielen vielen vielen
Dank warst mir echt ne riesen hilfe 
danke gruß Marco


----------



## huntertech (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Also was du machen kannst ist, du kannst im Euronix mal wegen der Größe schauen. Also welche Größe dein Zukunftiger Monitor haben sollte. Dann such ich dir einen in der passenden Größe raus. Momentan haben die guten Monitore zwischen 24 und 27 Zoll Full-HD Auflösung (1920x1080), also ist die nicht immer Größenabhängig. Ein guter 24"er kostet 200€, ein 27"er um die 300€. Da du aber im Euronix nicht Farbbrillianz, Inputlag und Reaktionszeit messen kannst, würde ich da eben nur die Größe gucken und mich dann ranlassen 

Mit der Grafikkarte wäre ich vorsichtig. Der Hardwaregeier hat nur 4 Bewertungen (beim Preisvergleicher), andere haben da hunderte. Irgendwie kommt mir der Preis auch komisch vor, wenn ich die anderen mal so sehe. Ich würde daraus schließen, dass:

1. Vermutlich wirst du die Karte bezahlen, dann wird gesagt, dass du die zugeschickt bekommst, sobald die Lieferbar ist und die bekommst du dann erst, wenn der Preis bei anderen Händlern auch bei 170€ liegt, was aber Monate dauern kann.

2. Die erhöhen kurz vor dem Ausliefern den Preis und schreiben "bitte 40€ nachzahlen!"

3. Du wirst nie eine Karte bekommen.


Wäre also vorsichtig. Wenn sich in nächster Zeit nichts am Preis der anderen Händler tun sollte, kauf doch besser die Gigabyte HD 5770 (die mit dem Batmobil-Kühler  ).


----------



## gUgGi1996 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Also was du machen kannst ist, du kannst im Euronix mal wegen der Größe schauen. Also welche Größe dein Zukunftiger Monitor haben sollte. Dann such ich dir einen in der passenden Größe raus. Momentan haben die guten Monitore zwischen 24 und 27 Zoll Full-HD Auflösung (1920x1080), also ist die nicht immer Größenabhängig. Ein guter 24"er kostet 200€, ein 27"er um die 300€. Da du aber im Euronix nicht Farbbrillianz, Inputlag und Reaktionszeit messen kannst, würde ich da eben nur die Größe gucken und mich dann ranlassen
> 
> So ich war gerade eben im euronix und hab da gesehen das für mich ein 22" bis 24" vollkommen reichen kann.. ich hab da einen mit 22" gesehen für 180 euro von LG geile farbdarstelung und alles.. aber so um die 23" 24" wär schon tolle sache.. eigentlich dacht ich das wir beim monitor unter 100 euro bleiben können aber dann bekomm ich nichts gescheides oder ?
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab im euronix ein set mit tastatur und maus drin für 30 euro gekauft.. hab auch schon ausprobiert ist spitzenklasse lauft alles echt super die tastatur is extra für windowas sieben gemacht worden hat auch noch vorteile zum bedienen !

So ich muss mich entschuldigen wenn ich dich jetzt enttäusch aber als ich heute im euronix war sah ich einen 6 kerner für 800 euro die grafikkarte war zwar nicht das beste glaub irgendwas mit 4830 oder sowas aber es war ein 6 kerner hatte den gleichen prozessor wie wir hir haben. Nun bin ich am überlegen das ich mir dieses teil im laden kauf wo ich dann auch reklamieren und richten lassen kann. weil wie du sicher weisst bin ich im thema pc zusammen stellen/bauen nicht der hellste.. deswegen bin ich am überlegen das ich mir diesen pc im laden kauf und dann in einem jahr oder so wenn ich dann halt hochwertige spiele spiel dann einfach ihn so zu sagen "Tune". Also bessere grafikkarte und so zeuchs! was hälst du davon ? 

ich hab den pc den ich da im euronics gesehen habe bei denen auf der homepage gefunden.. schaus dir halt mal an!
nach meiner meinung ist das doch ganz ordentlich oder nicht?
http://www.euronics.de/produkt/PC-Systeme/Acer-Aspire-M5300-AMD-PH-x6-1035T
da müsst ich dann eben nichts zusammen bauen und wenns mir dann ich ein oder zwei jahren wirklich zu wenig is kann ich ja was besseres einbauen z.b. ne bessere grafikkarte!!!

danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Ach ja, genau dieser PC ist auf der Rückseite von meiner PC-Zeitschrift (Werbung) drauf und es ist keine Stunde her, da habe ich mit meinem Vater noch darüber diskutiert, was für eine unausgewogene Mischung da für stark überteuertes Geld angeboten wird und wie unwissende Kunden so dermaßen verarscht werden können! Mal ein paar Gründe, warum du ihn nicht kaufen solltest:

1. Der Sechskerner ist reine show. Nur die wenigsten aktuellen Spiele können etwas damit anfangen und mit Ausnahme von GTA 4 ist dieser Vorteil keine 10% (bei 50% mehr Kernen wohl gemerkt!)

2. Zudem taktet dieser Sechserkerner auch noch mit 2,6GHz, dein Athlon würde schon mit 2,9GHz takten. Da manche Spiele sogar nur 2 Kerne nutzen können, liegen die Vorteile des Sechserkern brach und der Athlon für keine 100€ wäre sogar schneller!

3. Die 6GB DDR3-Arbeitsspeicher sind auch nur show, auch das kann man (mit Spielen) nicht nutzen, aber dazu später mehr.

4. Das beiliegende Windows ist (wie bei den allermeisten Fertig-PCs) eine Version von Acer, du hast also bei jeder Installation direkt 10-20 Werbeprogramme, Testversionen und all so nen Mist drauf und das müllt Windows (selbst nach dem deinstallieren) sehr stark zu. 

5. Die Festplatte hat 5400RPM (Umdrehungen/Minute) und würde sich eher als Massenspeicher eignen. Eine anständige (und natürlich viel schnellere) Systemplatte hat normalerweise 7200RPM

6. Warum wohl gibt der Hersteller weder Mainboard, Laufwerk, Festplatte oder Netzteil genau an? Kann ich dir sagen: Es handelt sich hier um besonders abgespeckte Versionen, die Acer besonders günstig bekommt. Ich zähls mal auf:

Mainboard: Mit sicherheit ein BIOS, in dem nur die allerwichtigsten Einstellungen vorhanden sind. Irgendwelche Einstellungen zum Übertakten bzw. Undervolten (Schneller machen bzw. Strom sparen) sind erst garnicht da. Per Software wirst du später auch nichts mehr drehen können, ist aller abgeriegelt. Dann sind auf dem Board für gewöhnlich nur die Steckplätze da, die auch genutzt werden. Ram oder eine Soundkarte nachrüsten, kannst du also vergessen. Ich vermute sogar, dass du hier nach einem Prozessorwechsel nicht mehr booten kannst. Ist aber wie gesagt nur ne Vermutung. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Wechsel des Prozessors auf eine neue Generation ein BIOS-Update benötigt und das für die folgende Sorte von Boards nicht bereitgestellt wird: OEM-Boards. Du erhälst also ein Mainboard, welches offiziel garnicht existiert, du bekommst weder Treiber noch neue BIOS-Versionen noch sonst irgendwas!

Laufwerk: Auch irgend ein billiger Mist, ich kenn das, nach 20 mal irgendwas brennen setzt diese Funktion aus und die Brennergebnisse sind nicht mehr von einem Laufwerk erkennbar (nicht mal vom Brenner selbst).

Festplatte: Auch irgendwas möglichst günstiges, wie gesagt, günstiges Massenspeichergerät.

Netzteil: Normalerweise Mausgrau und ohne irgendwelche Schutzmechanismen. Wird höllisch laut und über-/unterspannungsschutz oder ähnliches gibts erst garnicht. Da es auch noch ein billiges Netzteil sein wird, ist der Strom, der rauskommt, auch noch sehr stark schwingend, was allen Komponenten schadet.

Aber was alle gemeinsam haben: Sie haben keine Namen. Wozu soll man etwas benennen? Hat doch nur den Nachteil, dass man rausfinden könnte, was es wirklich ist und von wem es kommt.



Waren das jetzt genug Gründe oder soll ich noch ein paar nennen? Z.B. dass du für 800€ noch nicht einmal eine anständige Grafikkarte bekommst oder das die Gehäusebelüftung da nie erwähnt wird? Von der exorbitanten Lautstärke unter Last aufgrund von einsparungen bei den Kühlern ganz zu schweigen! Und wie oben schon gesagt: Mit "frisieren" ist da nix!

Aber zum Glück baut unsere heiß geliebte PC Games Hardware ja auch PCs und die sind wirklich so, wie man sie als Endkunde auch kaufen kann, also ohne abgespeckten Mist und natürlich mit Markenbauteilen. Du siehst sofort, welche Teile drin sind und die Preise sind auch angemessen. Wenn du dir die ganze Geschichte mit dem selber bauen wirklich nicht zutraust, würde ich dir diesen Kollegen hier empfehlen:

ALTERNATE - BUILDERS - PC-Systeme - PC Games Hardware - PC Games Hardware Gamer-PC HD5770-Edition

PCGH-Gamer-PC HD5770-Edition: Athlon II X4 620 + Radeon HD 5770 [Anzeige] - PCGH-Gamer-PC, Athlon 2 X4 620, Radeon HD 5770

Der zweite Link führt zur PCGH-Seite. Am Ende findest du noch ein Tipp zum BIOS, den ich auf jeden Fall beherzigen würde. Dieser PC ist im Leerlauf ziemlich leise, wird unter Last zwar deutlich wahrnehmbar aber nicht störend, wenn du mit Ton zockst (wovon ich ausgehe  ), dann hörst du ihn sowieso nicht mehr. Jeweils gemessen aus 1m Entfernung. Aus einem halben Meter hörst du ihn schon im Leerlauf deutlich (aber nicht störend) und unter Last geht er einem schon auf den Keks, ist aber zu ertragen. Hier kannst du aber, wenn dein Budget wieder etwas gefüllter ist, einen neuen CPU-Kühler und Gehäuselüfter nachrüsten (wobei ich die Lüfter, 2 Stück für zusammen 10€, schon direkt einbauen würde). Die Grafikkarte wird sich zwar nicht so einfach ruhigstellen lassen aber die tauscht man ja nach 3-4 Jahren sowieso aus. Ist aber angenehm mit diesem PC zu arbeiten.

Das Mainboard ist nicht mehr ganz aktueller Stand, weder USB 3.0 noch Sata 6GB/s werden unterstützt, diese neuen Techniken sind sowieso nur sehr selten und die brauchst du nicht.

Bei dem Lüfter nachrüsten kann ich dir gern helfen


----------



## gUgGi1996 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ach ja, genau dieser PC ist auf der Rückseite von meiner PC-Zeitschrift (Werbung) drauf und es ist keine Stunde her, da habe ich mit meinem Vater noch darüber diskutiert, was für eine unausgewogene Mischung da für stark überteuertes Geld angeboten wird und wie unwissende Kunden so dermaßen verarscht werden können! Mal ein paar Gründe, warum du ihn nicht kaufen solltest:
> 
> 1. Der Sechskerner ist reine show. Nur die wenigsten aktuellen Spiele können etwas damit anfangen und mit Ausnahme von GTA 4 ist dieser Vorteil keine 10% (bei 50% mehr Kernen wohl gemerkt!)
> 
> ...



also dann bestell ich den und du hilfst mir dann mit dem lüfter wechseln oder wie ??
welcher lüfter den?
soll ich den gleich bei der seit mitbestellen oder schauen wos ihn billig gibt?

danke marco ..


----------



## huntertech (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Den PC gibt es nur auf Alternate.de zu kaufen. Die Lüfter:

Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Gibts zufällig auf bei Alternate. Kosten zwar 8€ aber dafür sparst du dir Versand. Kostet letztendlich wahrscheinlich ein paar Euros mehr, als wenn du die Lüfter woanders kaufst aber dafür hast du es einheitlich bei einem shop und sparst dir die Anmeldung. Zudem kommt nur ein Päckchen 

Du musst die Lüfter nicht kaufen aber ich würds empfehlen.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Den PC gibt es nur auf Alternate.de zu kaufen. Die Lüfter:
> 
> Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> 
> ...


 
Muss ich bei alternate.de befürchtungen haben das die mir die rechnung schicken aber kéine ware kommt z.b´. jetzt mal!
also das die halt in irgend ner art und weise dumm tuhn und probleme machen??
Sind die preise Instabiel oder kann ich noch mit meinem Dad reden?

danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Also soweit mein Wissen zurückreicht haben die PCGH-PCs den Preis noch nie geändert, jedenfalls hab ich dann davon nichts mitbekommen. Die werden lediglich erneuert bzw. mit aktuelleren Teilen ausgestattet und dann umbenannt.

Aber Alternate ist ein guter shop, nicht umsonst der Partner von PC Games Hardware. Habe da zwar noch nichts bestellt (weil die Preise etwas hoch sind) aber man hört nur Gutes.

PS. 2-mal 8 Euro


----------



## gUgGi1996 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Also soweit mein Wissen zurückreicht haben die PCGH-PCs den Preis noch nie geändert, jedenfalls hab ich dann davon nichts mitbekommen. Die werden lediglich erneuert bzw. mit aktuelleren Teilen ausgestattet und dann umbenannt.
> 
> Aber Alternate ist ein guter shop, nicht umsonst der Partner von PC Games Hardware. Habe da zwar noch nichts bestellt (weil die Preise etwas hoch sind) aber man hört nur Gutes.
> 
> PS. 2-mal 8 Euro


 
ok gut dann wart ich noch auf die antwort von meinem Dad dann werd ich bestellen! 

Was meinst du mit den 2-mal 8 Euro????

danke gruß marco


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



> Was meinst du mit den 2-mal 8 Euro????



Ich denke damit meint er die Lüfter...


----------



## gUgGi1996 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich denke damit meint er die Lüfter...


 
okay aber brauch ich zwei oder wie?


----------



## huntertech (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Es wär besser, ja. Einer ist ja schon hinten drin und du packst dann noch einen vorne rein und einen in das Seitenteil (untere Halterung). Wenn die Teile da sind, erklär ichs dir genauer


----------



## gUgGi1996 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

okay super.. also kann ich den pc und die lüfter jetzt bestellen?

danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Kannst du machen.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Kannst du machen.


 
okay werd ich machen..

kannst du mir einen ordentlichen Monitor empfehlen.
Mein daddy hat gesagt er dät die kosten übernehmen!

er selber hat mir den hier empfehlt:

25" (63,50cm) HP 2509m 3ms 1000:1 300cd/m² Schwarz-Silber - Computer Shop

wie findest du den?

oder kannst mir selber nen guten empfehlen?

dake gruß marco


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Der hier ist sehr gut!!!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - LED - Samsung SyncMaster XL2370HD


Ist ein LED... D.h. brilliante Farben
Außerdem hat er FullHD und eine Fernbedienung.... Ich finde den perfekt!!!


----------



## huntertech (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

1. Nur weil er LEDs hat, heißt das nicht, dass er auch gute Farben hat! Die LEDs sparen einfach nur Strom und halten länger, das ist alles!

2. Du hast ihm nen Fernseher empfohlen, der mehr Kostet als ein 27"er 

3. Kann zu dem 25"er leider nichts sagen, habe keinen Test. Aber da ich ja immer irgendwas in petto habe:

BenQ G2420HDBL, 24", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI (9H.L3XLB.QBE) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Gute Farben und geringe Reaktionszeit sowie niedriges Inputlag. Also ein ziemlich guter 24"er und dazu mit 170€ auch noch ziemlic günstig. Wenns dann doch ein 27"er sein darf, kaufst du dir entweder den hier:

Samsung SyncMaster P2770H, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI (LS27EFHKUV) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Oder den hier:

iiyama ProLite E2710HDSD-1 schwarz, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, Audio bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ersterer hat weniger Helligkeitsabweichung vom Mittelpunkt zum Rand, zweiterer hat etwas bessere Farben. Den ersten gibts übrigends auch mit DVD-T/DVD-C Tuner, also auch als Fernseher nutzbar:

Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (LS27EMDKU) bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Zweiteren gibts auch in einer Version mit zusätzlichem HDMI-Anschluss:

iiyama ProLite E2710HDS-1 schwarz, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio bei Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Nu such dir einen aus 

PS: Ich zock auf nem 32"er (Fernseher, Full-HD) und weiß die größe dieser Geräte zu schätzen, macht echt Spaß sowas


----------



## gUgGi1996 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> 1. Nur weil er LEDs hat, heißt das nicht, dass er auch gute Farben hat! Die LEDs sparen einfach nur Strom und halten länger, das ist alles!
> 
> 2. Du hast ihm nen Fernseher empfohlen, der mehr Kostet als ein 27"er
> 
> ...


 
Oha 32" nicht nen klitze kleines bisschen übertrieben? What?

ich muss ssagen 27" is mir zu groß weil man da doch mindestens nen weter weit von weg sein muss oder?
was sagste den zu dem wo mein dad vorgeschlagen hatte, der hier:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...s-1000-1-300cd-m--Schwarz-Silber.html#infobox

ich hab jetzt den pc bestellt und die 2 lüfter!
werde mich dann bei dir melden so bald sie da sin !

So da der pc ja kein wlan hat muss ich einen fritz usb stick kaufen..
soll ich den hier im net kaufen oder eher im laden ?

danke gruß marco


----------



## Painkiller (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



> 1. Nur weil er LEDs hat, heißt das nicht, dass er auch gute Farben hat! Die LEDs sparen einfach nur Strom und halten länger, das ist alles!



Heißt es für mich schon. Er steht auf meinem Schreibtisch.... 

Zu dem Modell... Ups... Falscher Link... Danke für den Hinweis!!!

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Monitore - LED - Samsung SyncMaster XL2370 LED


----------



## huntertech (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Also da gibts ein kleines Logikproblem. Lass es mich anhand des Bären erklären:

Wenn Winter ist, kannst du dir sicher sein, dass der Bär schläft. Wenn der Bär aber schläft, heißt das nicht, dass auch Winter ist!

Was ich damit sagen will: Wenn du eine gute Bildqualität hast, heißt das, dass du einen guten Monitor hast. Wenn du aber einen LED-Bildschirm hast, heißt das nicht, dass auch die Bildqualität gut sein muss.

Ist zwar ein etwas dürftiger Vergleich aber ich hoffe, dass du das Prinzip verstanden hast. Du kannst ja einen guten LED-Bildschirm haben, da ist kein Wiederspruch. Das heißt aber nicht, dass jeder LED-Bildschirm nun auch anständige Bilder macht


----------



## gUgGi1996 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Haaaaalloo ich bin auch noch da 

ich wollte wissen ob der monitor in ordnung ist .. xD

sonst dät ich den nämlich jetzt bestellen und wir wären fertig vor erst !!^^ 

danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

HAAAAALLLOOOO und ich hatte dir auch schon geantwortet 



huntertech schrieb:


> 3. Kann zu dem 25"er leider nichts sagen, habe keinen Test.



Also wäre es jetzt deine Aufgabe gewesen, bei Google mal HD 2509M Test einzugeben und einfach mal zu schauen, ob was vernümpftiges dabei rauskommt. Da wärst du z.B. beim 4. Ergebnis auf das hier gestoßen:

HP 2509m - Test - TFT-Display - PC-WELT

Kurz: Gute Reaktionszeit, zum Inputlag wird nichts gesagt. Spieletauglich soll er sein, die Farben sind kräftig und der Kontrast ist gut. Weder Webcam noch Lautsprecher sind integriert. Dafür ist eine unterstützung für Blue-Rays drin (also so ein Protokoll, damit du mit deinem PC Blue-Rays abspielen kannst). Da der Bildschirm aber sehr stark spiegelt, ist er bei Lichteinfall auf den Monitor schon nur noch schwer zu gebrauchen (und spaßig ist sowas bestimmt auch nicht, wenn man nie so richtig zocken kann).

So: Fertig


----------



## gUgGi1996 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> HAAAAALLLOOOO und ich hatte dir auch schon geantwortet
> 
> hups..
> 
> ...


 
naja so wirklich ganz fertig sind wir ja noch nich ne? 

Wär ne tolle sachen wenn mir noch beim lüfter wechseln helfen würdest weil ich davon ja so total viel plan hab 

Danke Gruß Marco


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Lüfter wechseln is kein Problem, bzw. du musst sie ja nur einbauen, nicht wechseln, weil der Hecklüfter ja auch nur mit 800RPM arbeitet also auch schon leise ist.

Ich denke mal, wenn du dich gaaaanz blöd dabei anstellst, brauchst du maaaximal ne Stunde, wenn du es aber direkt anständig machst kannst du es auch in 10 Minuten ganz gut hinkriegen (sind ja nur 2x4 Schrauben und 2x1 Kabel ).


----------



## gUgGi1996 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Lüfter wechseln is kein Problem, bzw. du musst sie ja nur einbauen, nicht wechseln, weil der Hecklüfter ja auch nur mit 800RPM arbeitet also auch schon leise ist.
> 
> Ich denke mal, wenn du dich gaaaanz blöd dabei anstellst, brauchst du maaaximal ne Stunde, wenn du es aber direkt anständig machst kannst du es auch in 10 Minuten ganz gut hinkriegen (sind ja nur 2x4 Schrauben und 2x1 Kabel ).


 
Okay dann brauch ich glaub ne stunde  naja mal schaun 

is auf dem pc jetzt schon windows 7 und des ganze installiert oder mus ich des noch machen?

Wenn ich die jetzt gestern bestellt hab und da dran steht 1-2 werktage.. kann das dann heute schon kommen?

danke marco


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Da ist überhaupt kein Windows bei  Die Version mit Windoof hätte wieder 80€ mehr gekostet und du hättest so ne OEM-Version am Hals. Musst Windows extra kaufen, hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass du bei Alternate auch mal in der Beschreibung guckst, was du kaufst (Betriebssystem: ohne)


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



gUgGi1996 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die jetzt gestern bestellt hab und da dran steht 1-2 werktage.. kann das dann heute schon kommen?
> 
> danke marco



Achja, also es kann aber ich gehe immer von 3 Werktagen NACH der Bestellung aus, also Montag oder Dienstag.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Da ist überhaupt kein Windows bei  Die Version mit Windoof hätte wieder 80€ mehr gekostet und du hättest so ne OEM-Version am Hals. Musst Windows extra kaufen, hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass du bei Alternate auch mal in der Beschreibung guckst, was du kaufst (Betriebssystem: ohne)


 
na klasse.. xD lol
ich hab vorher geschaut.. wohl nicht genau genug..
naja..
das kauf ich aber dann im laden
oder?

danke marco


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Also 1. Gibts im Laden nur die Retail-Version, also sowohl mit einer 32-bit DVD als auch mit einer 64-bit Version und die kostet im Netz schon 120€

und 2. Hat mir ein Freund vorgestern gesagt, der hätte es im Laden für 200€ gesehen.

Also wenn du bereit bist, Ladenpreise zu bezahlen (geh mal von 120-150€ aus in den meisten Läden), kannst du das gerne tun aber ich hab dir oben ja wieder ne schöne Sparmaßnahme verlinkt (Preisvergleicher  ). Kauf am besten bei Amazon, da hat man eigentlich nie Probleme.


----------



## gUgGi1996 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*



huntertech schrieb:


> Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
> 
> Also 1. Gibts im Laden nur die Retail-Version, also sowohl mit einer 32-bit DVD als auch mit einer 64-bit Version und die kostet im Netz schon 120€
> 
> ...


 
Gut habs grad eben bei amazon bestellt!
so jetzt hoff ich das alles ankommt ohne irgendwelche problemee..

und dann muss ich die kiste nur noch zum laufen bringen.. xD naja wird shcon irgend wie klappen xD 
ich hab kein plan wie ich des betriebssystem zum laufen bring 

danke gruß marco


----------



## huntertech (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

Du kannst das echt nicht? 

Naja, das mach ich dann auch noch  Ich schick dir mal ne PC mit meiner Mailadresse, wir müssen ja nicht alles über das Forum dann hier machen, ist ja nur Spamerei


----------



## gUgGi1996 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hilfe! Ich spiele CrossFire und es stottert und hängt total! Hilfe!*

okay ich hab dir geschrieben.. 

danke gruß marco


----------

